# Health Insurance



## abim (Sep 29, 2012)

Hey everyone,

I'm currently covered under employer provided RAKInsurance (in connection with NAS) but the card states it as a RN (restricted network) therefore few clinics accept the insurance. The few that I have found (including the affiliated hospitals that NAS gave me over the phone) have informed me that the condition I want to see the doc about isn't covered in any insurance. (I want to get a mole checked out on my neck due to its asymmetical shape and itchiness). Is this true? I'm struggling to find much info about it on the web and my employer has given me no documents, just an insurance card. 

My husband is covered under AXA at work but he doesn't think I'm covered under it (kind odd seeing as spouses are normally covered), we will be taking it to the clinic tomorrow to see if I am but I'm not hopeful! I'm now thinking of taking out private insurance instead, does anyone have any recommendations or suggestions? Cheapest I can find is AXA, however, I need to specifically find a provider that covers this mole issue!

Any help appreciated!


----------



## abim (Sep 29, 2012)

My mistake, he's covered with Saico not AXA!


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Normally, everyone who is covered has a card with their name on it. To be sure, your husband should ask his employer. Surely, it would be covered in his letter of appointment as to whether he has family medical? If you purchase insurance for yourself, you need to be aware that the doctor, when filling out the form, will ask you when you first noticed the problem with the mole. If the date you give precedes the date the insurance starts, you will not be covered. Also, you will need to make sure the insurance you purchase extends to a worse case scenario if you require a course of treatment. If you start with a consultation tomorrow, you will have to start again from scratch with the new insurance. The other thing to check with your current cover is if the initial test and diagnosis are not covered but, perhaps, treatment in a worse case scenario would be.

Hope this makes sense and good luck. Really hope this all comes to nothing.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

If you were covered under your husbands insurance, then you would also have a medical card from his company. If you're not under your husbands sponsorship, then you won't get coverage from his company.

I would suggest if it's possible to see if you can pay to 'up' the coverage you currently have.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

abim said:


> I'm struggling to find much info about it on the web and my employer has given me no documents, just an insurance card.


I have used two insurance providers in UAE, and for both of them once I registered online I could login to my account and see all the policy documents (including the coverage). Maybe you could try that?
Or call up the insurance provider and ask them if the condition is covered? This has worked for me in the past and they have given accurate information. 

No experience with RAK Insurance though


----------



## w_man (Apr 16, 2010)

rsinner said:


> I have used two insurance providers in UAE, and for both of them once I registered online I could login to my account and see all the policy documents (including the coverage). Maybe you could try that?
> Or call up the insurance provider and ask them if the condition is covered? This has worked for me in the past and they have given accurate information.
> 
> No experience with RAK Insurance though


+1
I have seen this many times where our hospital will tell you that you`re not covered but the insurance company will cover it. I have seen this with multiple hospitals (American, City) who for some odd reason are even more strict than my insurance company (BUPA).

My insurance covers a certain number of visits to see a doctor (primary care) - BUPA generally doesn`t care what I`m seeing the doctor for as the cost to see the primary care doctor is the same no matter the condition - they MIGHT decide to reject the treatment but I`m surprised why they`d care about you simply going to see a doctor to get something checked out.

Good luck and hope it`s nothing serious.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

naderbitar said:


> Hello Abim, I am an insurance advisor let me help you with your requirments.


No touting for business on here matey!


----------

